# Hardwareprobleme mit PC Abschaltung



## Grushdak (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

seit ca einer Woche habe ich nun quasi fast ein neues System.

Mainboard: Asus M4N78 Pro
 CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 250
 RAM: 3072 MB DDR2 Ram (3x 800er und alle vom selben Typ)
 GraKa: Zotac Geforce 220 GT (Strom per Mainboard)
Graka: Geforce 8300 onboard
Netzteil: noname 420 Watt (ca 4 Jahre alt)
Windows: XP Home 32bit Servicepack 3

mein Problem:

Wenn ich nun beim Booten 2 Kerne aktiviert habe - dazu noch
beide Grafikkarten per Hybrid SLI Modus ...

schaltet sich der Rechner nach einer Weile komplett aus.
Erst nach paar Minuten lässt er sich überhaupt wieder einschalten.

Habe es auch ohne SLI Modus probiert, mit beiden Karten ... dasselbe.

Die 220er Grafikkarte wird ingame auch recht warm (meist so um die 70-75 Grad)
Habe an Lüftern (jeweils 90er) 2 hinten, einen an der Seite.

Die CPU Temperatur ist normal (hoffe ich) -> 30°C
Die Mainboardtemperatur beträgt 33°C.
Graka Temperatur ist gerade bei 46°C.

*edit:* Sehe gerade bei der Lüftergeschwindigkeit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist das zuwenig, diese 600 rpm ?
..............................................................................................

Nun, wenn ich nur einen Kern aktiviert habe und die Grafik z.B. in WoW runterschraube,
wird die Graka zwar auch noch recht warm - allerdings scheint sich der Rechner nicht mehr auszuschalten.
Gut, bezüglich Instanzen (also mit Gruppen etc.) habe ich noch nix unternommen.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

An was kann das nun liegen ... an der GraKa oder am evtl. zu schwachen Netzteil oder gar am Prozessor?

Bin da nun echt ratlos. 
Würd allerdings nur zu ungerne auf die ansonsten möglichen Einstellungen verzichten.

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar.

greetz


----------



## Blut und Donner (19. Oktober 2010)

wieviel hat dich denn der Spaß gekostet? Ich mein als Office / Low-Gamerechner ist der durchaus brauchbar aber ne GT220 zum richtigen spielen ist schon arg schwach, und AM2+ System ist halt auch nicht so aktuell.
Was natürlich nicht dein Problem behandelt. 
Temperaturen sind alle völlig in Ordnung (wenn sie richtig ausgelesen wurden)
Erklär mir mal das mit den Kernen aktiviert, du hast da doch ne Dualcore, der hat doch immer 2 Kerne?


----------



## Maxiking456 (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich denke das Netzteil wird zu warm, daher denke ich, du kannst den Pc erst wieder anschalten, wenn es abgekühlt ist.

Kommt wegen dem Alter und noname.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Oktober 2010)

Wie bootest du mit einem Kern? Pfuscht du an der boot.ini rum und wenn ja, was bewegt dich dazu, solche Sachen zu machen? Welchen Sinn hat das in deinen Augen? Rechner schalten in der Regel bei einem Hitzeproblem völlig ab.
Bei einer Grafikkarte meines Wissens nach aber eher nicht, außer da ist vielleicht seitens des Treibers was implementiert worden, dass den Rechner zum abschalten bringt. Normal aber eher CPU. Zu schwaches Netzteil schätze ich mal nicht, da es schon ziemlich beschissen sein müsste, um so ne low Konfiguration nicht ausreichend mit Saft versorgen zu können. Vielleicht ist es aber auch einfach nur zu schrottig und der Rechner geht aus, weil er keinen Saft mehr hat.

Everest Ultimate hat glaub ne Funktion um das Netzteil unter Last zu testen. Es zeichnet die Spannungen und deren Schwankungen mit. Temps sehen soweit gut aus, wobei auch fraglich ist, ob die Werte halt stimmen. Das weiß man ja auch nie genau.

Edit: Achja...600 rpm sind verdammt wenig, wenn es sich zum Beispiel um nen Boxed-Lüfter für CPU handelt. Die drehen viel schneller. Langsame Lüfter drehen mit 800 rpm. Aber da steht auch Grenzwert. Das sind ja wohl kaum die aktuellen Umdrehungen.


----------



## Grushdak (20. Oktober 2010)

Moin und erstmal Danke für Eure Antworten. 

@ Blut und Donner

Wahrscheinlich hat es mich zu viel gekostet, wobei ich die Grafikkarte geschenkt bekommen habe.
Einzig gekauft habe ich nur das Mainboard (übrigens voll AM3 ready) und den CPU.
Bei z.B. WoW liegen die Einstellungsempfehlungen bei gut, wobei ich sogar mit weit höheren Einstellungen wunderbar spielen konnte. 

@ Blut und Donner & Klos

Natürlich sind beide Kerne eh immer aktiviert, wie ich inzwischen mit dem mitgelieferten Hilfsprogramm "PC Probe II" auslesen konnte.
Für mich war das anfangs nur nicht ganz ersichtlich.
An der Boot Ini würde ich nie einfach so rumspielen - wie Du, Klos sagtest, wozu auch ...

Als ich den PC das erste Mal hochgefahren habe, kam ein Screen vom Motherboard -
und unten stand "Press 4 to ACC ...." (so in der Art).
Drückt man nicht die 4, dann fährt er dennoch normal weiter hoch.

Drückt man die 4 startet der PC nochmals komplett neu und unten steht dann "2 Cores now activated" (so in der Art).
Von daher dachte ich, ohne Klicken von 4 sei nur ein Kern/Core aktiviert. 

Gestern nun habe ich mit aktivierten 2 Cores gespielt - und der PC ging nicht mehr aus.

@ Maxiking456

Ich denke auch, daß es am recht alten und Noname Netzteil liegt.
Manche Bauelemente sind nicht mehr komplett geschlossen, also die Mantelung geht auf.
Zudem hat es noch nur nen 20 Pin Netzstecker für das Mainboard,
welches aber einen 24 Pin Netzanschluss hat.

ps.
Hatte gestern mal so nur die Onbard-Graka aktiviert.
Und die ist echt ein Graus - da ging ja fast gar nix mehr.
Da war meine frühere 7300er GT (512M ja wesentlich besser.^^

greetz


----------



## OldboyX (20. Oktober 2010)

Ein schwieriger Fall, aber ich würde auch auf ein CPU Problem oder ein Netzteil Problem tippen, alles andere sollte sich nicht durch eine Komplettabschaltung äußern. Alle Temperaturen die du nennst sind völlig in Ordnung (auch für die GPU absolut im Rahmen) wobei es interessant wäre was die Kerntemperatur deiner CPU ist (Coretemp nutzen oder so).

Wie Klos schon sagte haben die RPM da nichts zu sagen, das sind nur Grenzwerte die man in dem Programm einstellen kann und dann gibt das Programm einen Warnhinweis, wenn die Lüfterdrehzahl unter diesen Grenzwert fällt. Der aktuelle Wert ist anscheinend ~3000 RPM was auf einen schnelldrehenden kleinen Lüfter schließen lässt (der wohl auch recht laut ist ).

Insgesamt gilt, dass du unbedingt* vor *dem nächsten Kauf eines Rechners hier ins Forum kommen solltest und dich beraten lassen solltest. Ich hoffe, dass du dieses "quasi fast neue und eine Woche alte System" geschenkt bekommen hast, denn das ist keine 200 Euro wert.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. Oktober 2010)

mmmh ich vermute irgendwie das Netzteil, die CPU is ja neu gekauft, Grafikkarte würde eigentlich andere Fehler erzeugen wenn sie defekt wäre und mmmh.
Hast du eig schon das neuste BIOS für dein Mainboard? ich mein wenn du schon nen AM3 Prozessor auf ein AM2+ Mainboard knallst, würde ich zumindest das neuste BIOSUpdate draufhaben.
http://www.asus.de/product.aspx?P_ID=lco8LZWTqWIhdLmv

Vor möglichen Biosupdates aber unbedingt hier erkundigen.


----------



## Grushdak (28. Oktober 2010)

Melde mich mal mit paar neueren Infos zurück.

Neulich habe ich ein Biosupdate durchgeführt - Problem besteht weiterhin -> PC-Abschaltung.

Habe inzwischen 2x90er Lüfter (hinten und Seite - in Höhe der Graka)

Heute habe ich (nach vorigem erfolglosen Test eines anderen 400W Netzteiles) ein nagelneues Netzteil (550W) eingebaut.
Anfangs schien alles normal zu laufen (mit NHL 2004) - doch dann -> wieder PC-Abschaltung.

nun habe ich eben Memtest durchgeführt - ohne Errors.

Gestern habe ich meine alte Soundkarte (Ultron 5.1 Sound) (habe ja nun onboard 7.1 Sound) und die Grafikkarte ausgebaut.
Habe den PC halt mal mit der echt miserablen Geforce 8300 getestet -> keine PC-Abschaltung.

Somit bleiben als Ursache nur^^ noch die Graka, der Prozessor oder das Mainboard.

Ich werde mich morgen jedenfalls mal an meinen Händler wenden - da es dann n Garantiefall wäre -
falls Ihr nicht noch Ideen zur Ursache der PC-Abschaltung habt.

Sollte es an der Karte liegen, welche Karte wäre dann am ehesten zu empfehlen - preislich möglichst gleich?

greetz & Danke


----------



## Klos1 (29. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich würd ne 5770 kaufen, wenn du günstig wegkommen willst. So ca. 120 Euro. Keine Ahnung, ob das in deinen Augen nun auch günstig ist. Oder willst du her Nvidia?


----------



## Blut und Donner (29. Oktober 2010)

ne GTS450 / GTX460


----------



## Grushdak (30. Oktober 2010)

So ... wieder paar News ...

Das Problem ist nun gelöst.
Anscheinend lag es direkt an keiner einzigen Hardware - sondern vielmehr bestand ein Treiberproblem.

... PC neu aufgesetzt - mit dem nur "Nötigen"  - und es scheint nun alles zu funktionieren...


thx @ all nochmals

und Euch ein schönes Wochenende ...

greetz


----------

